# Snuggle Bun



## RavenousDragon (Dec 7, 2016)

We are having our first 'real' winter storm here this year, and Brandy is ready!


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 7, 2016)

Awww! Brandy looks just like my Mocha!! What a snuggle bun!

We don't have the cold here, but we still have a Christmas tree.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 21, 2016)

"Yes I'm snuggled into someone's butt. Don't judge me."
~Harvey


----------

